
Hello, Goodbye: Offsite Redirect Upgrade - davewiner
http://en.blog.wordpress.com/2010/10/04/offsite-redirect/
======
thehodge
This is quite impressive and encourages me to use word press.com for some
smaller blogs I have knowing that I cam move at a later date without losing
the value attached to the site

~~~
prodigal_erik
I urge you to reconsider. The WordPress code is infamous for seemingly endless
security vulnerabilities (including frequent SQL injection attacks, which
should have been a solved problem on day one) and its popularity means each
one found is heavily exploited.

